# Flight Simulator X Deluxe issues...Please help!



## mcramer6 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello all, recently i loaded flight simulator x deluxe onto my computer and it works great except every time i go to do a mission and click "go to briefing". A box pops up and says a fatal error has occured. It is really annoying. I have reinstalled the game and i have even added service packs one and two.


----------



## xabzxjaffx (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi i was wondering if you sorted the issue and if so how? as im having problams installing the game as half way through installation an error message 1305 comes up....it be a possible link???


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

xabzxjaffx said:


> Hi i was wondering if you sorted the issue and if so how? as im having problams installing the game as half way through installation an error message 1305 comes up....it be a possible link???




http://support.microsoft.com/kb/873281

Could be a scratched cd?


----------



## scilento (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all, I too having the same error message as " mcramer6" is having, anyone know whats up... Everything else works fine...


----------



## xabzxjaffx (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi There

I was wondering if anyone knew if the FSX Deluxe Edition was compitable with Windows Vista as ive tried it with several Computers and half way through loading an Erorr 1301 message comes up and the Intallation is Aborted, and i cant seem to rectify the matter no matter what i try.


----------



## Mike1H (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Folks,:wave: Have a read of this it might give you a clue.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa372835(VS.85).aspx


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

mimo2005 said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/873281
> 
> Could be a scratched cd?


FSX does not require the CD to be in the drive when the game launches. :wink:

Give me a couple minutes guys and I will look into this for you...


Sven2157


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

xabzxjaffx said:


> Hi There
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew if the FSX Deluxe Edition was compitable with Windows Vista as ive tried it with several Computers and half way through loading an Erorr 1301 message comes up and the Intallation is Aborted, and i cant seem to rectify the matter no matter what i try.


Microsoft Flight Simulator X (or 10), was deisgned SOLELY for Vista, at the beginning. People complained, so the ACES team delayed the release date to make it compatible with XP.

Have you already installed it? Is the "loading" when you try and launch the game or setup.exe?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

mcramer6 said:


> Hello all, recently i loaded flight simulator x deluxe onto my computer and it works great except every time i go to do a mission and click "go to briefing". A box pops up and says a fatal error has occured. It is really annoying. I have reinstalled the game and i have even added service packs one and two.





xabzxjaffx said:


> Hi i was wondering if you sorted the issue and if so how? as im having problams installing the game as half way through installation an error message 1305 comes up....it be a possible link???





scilento said:


> hi all, I too having the same error message as " mcramer6" is having, anyone know whats up... Everything else works fine...


Try this:

1. - Right-Click your Dektop..?..Choose "New"..>.."Folder". Call it whatever you like! :wink:

2. - Insert your DVD into your Drive. When the Autorun comes up cancel it.

3.- Double click Computer/My computer. When the Windows Explorer window comes up, navigate to your DVD Drive. Click ONCE on the drive letter to "Highlight" it and display the contents of the disk in the Right Window Pane.

4. - Click ONCE on ANY folder or file in the right window pane, Hit "_CTRL+'A'_" to select ALL. Now Copy ALL These files to the New Folder.

5. - Repeat steps 2 - 4 for the second disk. If the COPY procedure asks about duplicate files, choose "OVERWRITE EXISTING FILE".

6. - Now, go into that folder and locate the "Setup.exe"/"Setup" icon.

7. - Righ-Click this and choose "Run as Adminstrator" (Vista) and "Run As..." in XP. (When the "Run As..." window opens choose the administrator account.)

It sounds to me as if the program is running into security issues with certain files. This will also solve any "SCRATCHED" disk issues, as it will read straight from your hard drive. If there are any scratches on the disk, preventing the reading of the file, then you will be notified when you try copy from the disks to the folder.

Let me know if this helps...

Sven2157


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok.....

So after researching a bit with Google, I have noticed this is a new problem. It has to do with the installation of the .NET Framework 3.5 Update and Visual Studio; both Express and the FUll version. I have both, the .NET 3.5 Framework and BOTH the Express and Full Visual Studio, on my computer.

I started my FSX, selected a mission, clicked "Go To Briefing", and BAM! "A fatal error occurred."

Now, this is one of the features I LOVE about VIsta. When that window appears there is a little button with a down arrow. Next to it says "View problem details". When you click that it shows the error report.

This is where the beauty of Vista is! In the list look at, approximately, the 5th "Problem signature" down. It is named, "Fault Module Name:". To the right, it shows EXACTLY where the program failed! Mine says, "MFC80.DLL".










Start FSX, select a mision, click the GTB button, when the fatal occurs, click that details button and view the Fault Module. Post is here, or see the link below...

Go here to the Microsoft support page for the Hotfix for your Fault Module, named in the Problem Details.

Actually, let me try this first, and I will let ya'll if it works....

Sven2157


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is some additional information, when you have Visual Studio installed..

"_*You create a Microsoft Foundation Classes (MFC) application in Microsoft Visual Studio 2005 Service Pack 1 (SP1). The MFC application contains an ActiveX control inside a Tab control. When you run this application, the application may crash. Additionally, you may receive an access violation error message in the HandleInitDialog function in the Dlgcore.cpp file.*_"

The rest of this article can be found here.

Sven2157


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK?....

This is pretty lame, I have to call Micro-SQUISH, to get the hotfix! :upset:

So I will do that in the next couple minutes. Once I have it, I will try FSX again, and post back.....

Sven2157


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*GOOD NEWS!*

First of all, sorry it took so long to get back with everyone on this issue! :1angel: Now...

IT WORKED!

As I have stated above, I am running Visual Studio 2005 and Visual Studio 2008 Express editions. I too, had the "_FATAL ERROR_" when trying to go to the briefing of the FSX missions.

This is caused by the .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 Update from Microsoft. Well, what is happening?... :4-dontkno Good Question! :grin:

The original MFC80.DLL that FSX was built with, contains ActiveX Control features that are "bumping heads" with the newest version of the MFC80.dll. When you click the "_Go to Briefing_" button in FSX, the MFC80.dll tries to call the .NET Framework ActiveX controls, so you may maneuver through the different tabs for the mission. However, the newest version of the MFC80.DLL is not compatible with the older version. Thus returning a "*A fatal error has occurred.*" 

What the hell does ALL that mean?  That means look below and get the fix! :wink:

*Though this is related to .NET Framework 3.5 SP1, it is advised that you leave this installed, and resolve the issue with one of the simple solutions below!*

*FOR VISUAL STUDIO, ANY EDITION, USERS*

Unfortunately you have to call Microsoft, *1-800-Microsoft*, to obtain the hotfix for your FATAL. Tell them it is in reference to "*Article KB958036*". They will email you the fix; it took about 5 minutes for me.

*I cannot post the fix here for several reasons: First, the hotfix is PASSWORD protected, so I don't want to break any laws that may be associated with M$ and the fix. Secondly, I use Vista Ultimate SP1, I have 2 versions of Visual Studio on my PC, etc, etc. So our systems may require a different version of the hotfix.*

*FOR ALL OTHER USERS WITH THE .NET FRAMEWORK 3.5 SP1*

You can download the updated version of the Visual C++ Redistributable from HERE. This is in reference to "*Article KB961894*".

Hope this helps all... :tongue:

Sven2157


----------



## barrob326 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sven2157 said:


> *GOOD NEWS!*
> 
> First of all, sorry it took so long to get back with everyone on this issue! :1angel: Now...
> 
> ...




Thank You this is exactly what is happening to me, and I have been beating my head against the wall about it. Microsoft is running me in circles as well even with the KB you reference above. Would it be possible to get you Case # so I can point them at that?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Dang, Sven, excellent work, seriously, I was thinking a corrupted install.... while I made my own hotfix for my version of the game (that worked) this looks awesome, I am bookmarking this.


----------



## patmrotch (Nov 10, 2009)

I tried all of this multiple ways. Still getting the Fatal Error when I hit GTB. I'm starting to loose my patients, going on the 6th install. Here's the error I'm getting.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	fsx.exe
Application Version:	10.0.61637.0
Application Timestamp:	46fadb14
Fault Module Name:	MFC80.DLL
Fault Module Version:	8.0.50727.922
Fault Module Timestamp:	46ca5b7f
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0004c0d3
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
LCID:	1033

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409


----------



## barrob326 (Apr 27, 2009)

patmrotch said:


> I tried all of this multiple ways. Still getting the Fatal Error when I hit GTB. I'm starting to loose my patients, going on the 6th install. Here's the error I'm getting.
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
> ...



I was not having the exact same problem as you but my problem was caused after I did the FS install. It seems FS is using some controls that when updated by new installs are no longer compatible. If you have .NET 2008 or SQL Server 2008 installed (or any other newer MS app) then that could be causing your problem. I had to uninstall .NET and SQL 2008 to make mine work. I went to SQL 2005 and that solved everything. I am really considering using VM's for some of this stuff to keep my core install clean so I dont have these issues.


----------



## harryjg (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everyone I am experiencing a really frustrating problem and I don't know if anybody could help me.

My problem lies with the Wilco Airbus Series 1 Deluxe package for Flight Simulator X Deluxe with Acceleration and SP1. The problem is outlined below and is caused by a kernel32.dll error.

I followed Wilco's installation guide for vista and installed the sofware into my main fsx folder on my external hard drive using full administrator rights. I then changed the security settings and loaded flight sim. The problem is, when I select one of the Airbus aircraft, then press the OK button, Flight Simulator freezes and comes up with a message saying that there was a fatal error. Here is the message as it appears:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	fsx.exe
Application Version:	10.0.61637.0
Application Timestamp:	46fadb14
Fault Module Name:	kernel32.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6002.18005
Fault Module Timestamp:	49e037dd
Exception Code:	e06d7363
Exception Offset:	0003fbae
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
LCID:	2057

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

The simulator then closes. I have retried loading the aircraft many, many times and I have even tried uninstalling it and reinstalling the CD. It is definitely just a problem with the Airbus Series 1 Deluxe Aircraft as I can load all my other freeware and payware aircraft without a problem. I would like to know what I need to do to get this promisingly good product to work!

Thanks and I hope to hear from you soon!

Harry Grassom


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello harryjg,

Have you tried the latest UPDATED version? This was released on January 16 2009.

Try that if you haven't. The kernal32.dll issues may also be cause by the extrnal drive installation. DLL's are dynamic link libraries, that allow multiple programs to access the contents, without having to install a library for every program that needs the resources contained within.

Also, check that the intaller properly configured your exe.xml and dll.xml, inside you AppData folder (This can be found in "C:\users\<yourname>\AppData\Raoming\Microsoft\FSX"). You can open the XML files with notepad, to verify.

If you are unsure, copy the contents and pasted them here, inbetween CODE tags.


----------



## harryjg (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you for your speedy reply Sven2157,

Yes, I have installed the latest version for the Airbus Series and it has made no difference.

Below is the dll.xml content, I don't know how to tell if it installed correctly or not???


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="Windows-1252"?>

<SimBase.Document Type="Launch" version="1,0">
  <Descr>Launch</Descr>
  <Filename>dll.xml</Filename>
  <Disabled>False</Disabled>
  <Launch.ManualLoad>False</Launch.ManualLoad>
  <Launch.Addon>
    <Name>Object Placement Tool</Name>
    <Disabled>True</Disabled>
    <ManualLoad>False</ManualLoad>
    <Path>..\Microsoft Flight Simulator X SDK\SDK\Mission Creation Kit\object_placement.dll</Path>
  </Launch.Addon>
  <Launch.Addon>
    <Name>Traffic Toolbox</Name>
    <Disabled>True</Disabled>
    <ManualLoad>False</ManualLoad>
    <Path>..\Microsoft Flight Simulator X SDK\SDK\Environment Kit\Traffic Toolbox SDK\traffictoolbox.dll</Path>
  </Launch.Addon>
  <Launch.Addon>
    <Name>Visual Effects Tool</Name>
    <Disabled>True</Disabled>
    <ManualLoad>False</ManualLoad>
    <Path>..\Microsoft Flight Simulator X SDK\SDK\Environment Kit\Special Effects SDK\visualfxtool.dll</Path>
  </Launch.Addon>
  <Launch.Addon>
        <Name>FSUIPC 4</Name>
        <Disabled>False</Disabled>
        <Path>Modules\FSUIPC4.dll</Path>
    </Launch.Addon>
</SimBase.Document>
```
Also, in the folder path that you specified (and where i found the dll.xml file) I cannot locate an exe.xml file. Is this the problem or am i just missing something obvious by not being able to find this?

The reason I installed Flight Simulator X onto an external hard drive is that I wanted to download as many aircraft as I wanted to and not experience computer performance problems from a full C drive. I do have another drive on the computer, other than C, which I could reinstall the simulator to, although this is only 1/5 of the size of my external hard drive. Also, I have not experienced any problems with ANY other add ons, be that payware or freeware. Why then should this add on decide not to work!!?? Is there anything I can do that would not involve reinstalling onto my internal hard drives as I would consider doing this as an extreme last measure of resort?

Again, thank you very much in advance!!

Harry Grassom


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Do me a favor and Hit the "Windows Key + R", this will open your "Run" window. type: regedit and hit enter. Then navigate to the following Hive Key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DataAccess

Look for these two keys: FullInstallVer and Version. Are they there? If so, what are they reporting? Mine are identical: 6.1.7600.16385


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

IT IS ABSOLUTELY AGGREVATING, WHEN INFORMAION HAS TO BE EXTRACTED FROM THE PERSON WANTING HELP!

So on that note...

What version OS are you using? I see that you had the time to type Vista, but is it home, pro, ultimate???

32bit? 64 bit? What are your other system specs? RAM? VIDEO? CPU?

:wink:


----------



## harryjg (Jan 14, 2010)

My FullInstallVer and Version are present and correct, reporting identically:

6.0.6002.18005

As for my set up, here goes:

I run a windows vista home premium 32 bit system on a toshiba l300d laptop. It has 3GB RAM and AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual Core Mobile RM-70 processer with 2.00 GHz. My graphics card is an ATI Radeon 3100 and has 1406 MB memory. I have Flight Simulator X Deluxe installed with SP1, then the Acceleration pack on top of that, with the CD boxed version of the Wilco Airbus Series 1 Deluxe being my problem. My Realtek High Definition Audio soundcard completes this bombardment of information - hope it helps!! :wink:

Thanks, and if you wonder why I won't reply for a few hours - I need to terminate my internet connection for the night so I will be back to view your replies tomorrow. 

Regards,

Harry Grassom


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

DING DING DING

that video card is not suited to run games!

upgrade is impossible - you'd have to buy a whole new laptop


----------



## harryjg (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks 5NIPER_WOLF but how comes it runs fine with all the games I have installed on my laptop and I can even get some brilliant results out of it. For example, on FSX, I have all of my display options on very high custom settings except the weather tab, and I experience no drop in frame rates compared to a lower setting. Also my ATI Radeon 3100 works with all of my other Flight Simulator add-ons so is it just incompatiable with this Airbus product?

Thanks,

Harry Grassom


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

@5niper

Hey 5niper hope you had a good holiday! :wink:

His system should be fine enough to run FSX:A. The kernal32.dll error is not a compatibility problem, but more an outdated component issue, I believe.

@harryjg

harryjg try going here to update your MDAC, with the current serivice packs and hotfixes. After you install that, reboot your computer and try again.

I have confirmed with one of my Chicago Flights™ comrades, that the Airbus series v1 works fine on Vista.

Also, your DLL.xml would appear to be correct. Try going into the same folder, open *fsx.cfg *with notepad. Hit "CTRL + F", this open the Find window, type *[Trusted]*, click "Find". This will bring you about 2/3 of the way down the list.

Under that header look for all entries for the Airbus volume 1. Delete them. It is easier, however to delete the entire contents of the [Trusted] section; everything below [Trusted], and above the next header, which is usually [Display...]. Doing so, will force FSX to reload ALL third party add-on modules/gauges.

Once you delete the entries under [Trusted], restart FSX and you will see pop-ups stating that another program or device is trying to... blah, blah, blah. This is a security feature of the simulator. On everyone of these, choose "Run/Yes/Allow"; in other words say yes to and allow everything.

Try that and let me know how you fare.... :wink:


----------



## harryjg (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi again,

Erm... well... I followed your link and ran the update but there was a problem as when i agreed to start the installation, I received two error messages:

"An error occurred while setup was trying to verify the version of Microsoft Data Access Components currently installed on this machine."

Either the version currently installed does not match the version of this hotfix package, or setup was unable to determine the version currently installed."

and:

"An error occurred during setup. For more information you can look at the log file: C:\Windows\dahotfix.log. You may need to contact your product support representative."

This is extremely annoying as the update does not finish and quits after displaying these messages. What is wrong please and what do I need to do? Do i need to put a copy of the dahotfix.log file on here for you to check?

Anyway, after this went wrong, I tried your other suggestion and unfortunately that did not make any difference. I deleted the Airbus aircraft and gauges from the .cfg file and reloaded FSX to experience the same appcrash as before. 

However, some good news is that I received a reply from Wilco, but bad new is that it is quite vague. Here is what they said:

"I have asked the developer and according to him there is something on your computer that is making a conflict with the Airbus. The big problem is that we cannot say what is causing that conflict."

Do you have any idea what this conflict could be caused by? I have Norton Internet Security 2010 installed - could it be that? Thanks again - so many questions!!! :wink:

Regards,

Harry Grassom


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

It works fine you say? Hm, I may have miscalculated. I know lots of people with intergrated graphics cards like yours that cannot run FSX.

Have you ever tried to increase your swap file?


----------



## harryjg (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi 5NIPER_WOLF I haven't tried to increase my swap file - what is this, what does it do and how do you change it?? I've always ran all games on high settings and the integrated card doesn't seem to be a problem.

Regards,

Harry Grassom


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

harryjg said:


> ..."An error occurred while setup was trying to verify the version of Microsoft Data Access Components currently installed on this machine."
> 
> Either the version currently installed does not match the version of this hotfix package, or setup was unable to determine the version currently installed."
> 
> ...


The MDAC/DAC is how Windows manages you *D*ata *A*ccess *C*omponents. There is an issue with this particular Addon; though I think ALL Wilco/Feelthere products should be BANNED! It is trying to access the MDAC (*M*icrosoft *D*ata *A*ccess *C*omponents), the problem is this is the old XP version. In Vista, Microsquish changed this to the aforementioned DAC.

When you ran this, did you save it to your desktop, Right-Click on it and choose "Run as Administrator"? *This needs to be done for 99.99% of ALL files, on the Vista and Windows 7 OS's...*



harryjg said:


> ...Anyway, after this went wrong, I tried your other suggestion and unfortunately that did not make any difference. I deleted the Airbus aircraft and gauges from the .cfg file and reloaded FSX to experience the same appcrash as before....


Did you get the "Run addon" window?



harryjg said:


> "I have asked the developer and according to him there is something on your computer that is making a conflict with the Airbus. The big problem is that we cannot say what is causing that conflict."


They are idiots! :4-thatsba I will never buy anything from them, again! I am sorry you are learning first hand why I say that! :sigh:



harryjg said:


> Do you have any idea what this conflict could be caused by? I have Norton Internet Security 2010 installed - could it be that?


I have NIS2010 installed as well, I doubt that is the case, but *IS* still possible. To nip that in the bud, go ahead and Right-Click the NIS icon in the tray and choose, "Disable Antivirus Auto Protect", just to be safe; the more we eliminate, the faster we'll find a solution... 



harryjg said:


> Thanks again - so many questions!!!


No problem, buddy. Let's get you back in the air, ASAP! :tongue:


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

harryjg said:


> Hi 5NIPER_WOLF I haven't tried to increase my swap file - what is this, what does it do and how do you change it?? I've always ran all games on high settings and the integrated card doesn't seem to be a problem.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Harry Grassom


He is refering to your Virtual Memory. Check out this post: Optimizing Your System

I had orignially wrote that *specifically* for FSX, but the tweeks in it are great for ALL heavy hitters, programwise... :1angel:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe you should have mentioned that thread earlier if it was for FSX! It contains great tips for many other things too.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sven2157 said:


> He is refering to your Virtual Memory. Check out this post: Optimizing Your System
> 
> I had orignially wrote that *specifically* for FSX,* but the tweeks in it are great for ALL heavy hitters, programwise... :1angel:*


I did! :wink:


----------



## harryjg (Jan 14, 2010)

Sven2157 said:


> The MDAC/DAC is how Windows manages you *D*ata *A*ccess *C*omponents. There is an issue with this particular Addon; though I think ALL Wilco/Feelthere products should be BANNED! It is trying to access the MDAC (*M*icrosoft *D*ata *A*ccess *C*omponents), the problem is this is the old XP version. In Vista, Microsquish changed this to the aforementioned DAC.
> 
> When you ran this, did you save it to your desktop, Right-Click on it and choose "Run as Administrator"? *This needs to be done for 99.99% of ALL files, on the Vista and Windows 7 OS's...*


Yes I ran it as an administrator, even though I am running my pc with User Access Control off. It made no difference as I also tried it whilst running with UAC on.  



Sven2157 said:


> Did you get the "Run addon" window?


Yes I did and I clicked allow but again, it made no difference. Should I copy the name of the file fsx is asking for permission to run when I select one of the airbus aircraft, just before it crashes?



Sven2157 said:


> I have NIS2010 installed as well, I doubt that is the case, but *IS* still possible. To nip that in the bud, go ahead and Right-Click the NIS icon in the tray and choose, "Disable Antivirus Auto Protect", just to be safe; the more we eliminate, the faster we'll find a solution...


This is kind of random but do you find it takes forever for google images to load with NIS2010 installed? I've been having problems with that as well ever since installation.  :wink:

Also, are you aware of anybody that has had difficulties running Flight Simulator X addons off of an external hard drive? Do you think this could be a cause to the appcrash as I seem to be the only one on the internet that has a problem of this nature and everybody else that runs FSX seems to have it on their C drive? Do you run FSX off of your C drive? If so, do you experience limits in framerate capabilites and general performance time?



Sven2157 said:


> No problem, buddy. Let's get you back in the air, ASAP! :tongue:


Thanks, if you know any other (better/working!!!) airbus packages that preferably include the A321 please let me know as I would be interested, incase of the ultimate event that we cannot get this to work. But let's not give up hope yet!!!


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

harryjg said:


> Yes I ran it as an administrator, even though I am running my pc with User Access Control off. It made no difference as I also tried it whilst running with UAC on.


Microsoft and any MS Certified Software Rep will tell you that it is _*REALLY*_ important to leave UAC on. I find that UAC, is a joke! I have never run my OS with it on, and I have never had a problem. This is an added security meassure, that is unnecessary if you run third party security suites; in my opinoin.

*If a virus, or otherwise, wants to infect your computer, I garuantee that UAC will not stop it!*



harryjg said:


> Yes I did and I clicked allow but again, it made no difference. Should I copy the name of the file fsx is asking for permission to run when I select one of the airbus aircraft, just before it crashes?


Maybe, but I looked at their website and found this:


http://www.wilcopub.com said:


> Source = Airbus Series v1
> 
> If you experience strange behavior or CTD (crash to desktop)
> Delete the "fmgc.cfg" file located in the \FeelThere\Airbus\Fmgc\A320 directory.
> ...


See if those help out....


harryjg said:


> Also, are you aware of anybody that has had difficulties running Flight Simulator X addons off of an external hard drive? Do you think this could be a cause to the appcrash as I seem to be the only one on the internet that has a problem of this nature and everybody else that runs FSX seems to have it on their C drive? Do you run FSX off of your C drive? If so, do you experience limits in framerate capabilites and general performance time?


I would suggest that you try to install FSX on your hard primary hard drive. Then install all your addons to this same drive. If it works, then I would have to believe that the issue lied in the external/secondary drive. But try the other two options first....

As far as Airbus goes...? I have a motto: *If it ain't Boeing, I ain't going!* :grin: Seriously though, I will have to ask around my Chicago Flights™ for FSX flying group. But I will, let you know what I can dig up...

Let me know how you fare.....:wink:


----------



## harryjg (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks again for your speedy reply!

Thanks for the suggestion but i've already tried deleting the a320 file and to no success. I also used the feel there forum to get to the support form on the wilco website - the exact link i gave you was the one i went to to first sort out my problem! :wink: 

I have thought of a possible solution to try - i'm currently copying my Flight Simulator X directory (bar simObjects and with the airbus series unistalled) to the C drive/Program files/Microsoft Games/Flight Simulator X (i made the FSX folder on the C drive it wasn't already there!!!) I am going to try installing the airbus series to the C drive and running the fsx.exe located there. I wonder if it'll work...! Let you know soon! By the way (this is random!) i'm really looking forward to the PMDG NGX - are you? :wink:

Regards, 

Harry Grassom


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been already stated but, try to reinstall your game with RevoUninstaller


----------



## harryjg (Jan 14, 2010)

Great news!

I copied the Flight Simulator X folder from my external hard drive and pasted it to C:\Program files\microsoft games\Microsoft Flight Simulator X and reinstalled the airbus series to there. I ran it and it worked perfectly!! :grin: Woo! Yeah! And it was worth the wait! Thanks everybody for your help i'm off to fly! :wave:

Regards, 

Harry Grassom


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats great! But thank Sven, he's a genius that did all the work.


----------



## pisvejc (Mar 21, 2010)

Sven2157 said:


> Ok.....
> 
> So after researching a bit with Google, I have noticed this is a new problem. It has to do with the installation of the .NET Framework 3.5 Update and Visual Studio; both Express and the FUll version. I have both, the .NET 3.5 Framework and BOTH the Express and Full Visual Studio, on my computer.
> 
> ...


- Briefly - I had a same mission briefing trouble (same cause and sympthoms) - Svens MS Update KBsomething was not working for me. Here's my solution (combination of all I've read about this mfc80 error).:

The one mfc80.dll the FSX wants is version that originaly came with it and that is somenumbers.762

Since the moment you get troubles there must be some other application that have installed higher version of mfc80.dll.

1} You set a search in your C:/WINDOWS/winsxs folder .... for our ****y file.
It will take some time than it will find it in several versions in several folders.

2} Open the x86 ..... 762 version folder and locate mfc80.dll (there are 4dll in this folder)

3} Open the x86 .... highest number version (922 or 846 or ...) folder and replace the highest version mfc80.dll with versin 762.
...... not bad idea to back up the replaced dll.....

.... you might get trouble with right and permissions to manipulate with these files..... 
--- in properities you set ownership details .... change ownership from system to your current user ..... then in access rights (must reopen the properities) you set full acces you your current user --- voila 

:grin:


----------



## Pedrito2513 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hii 

Can Anybody Help Me Please!!! When I am playing FSX suddenly an error pop out:upset:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	fsx.exe
Application Version:	10.0.61355.0
Application Timestamp:	4643ee0a
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_eb54
Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.16385
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a5bdb3b
Exception Code:	c0000374
Exception Offset:	000cdcbb
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	eb54
Additional Information 2:	eb543db5e15500aae51a053b3bfd0d74
Additional Information 3:	8876
Additional Information 4:	8876ab02da8b4ab6a712fe2c713e2563


It saids : A FATAL ERROR OCCURED
Thanks,
Pedrito2513


----------



## texxasal (Feb 2, 2010)

I am having an issue with FSX/Gold running on a windows 7-Professional environment. Receiving a fatal error:

.Net Framework Unhandled Exception HRESULT: 0xC0000143. 

This terminates the program. How can I determine the cause of this condition and correction required? 

c:\windows\framework\ shows 5 versions installed:
V1.0.3705, V1.1.4322, V2.0.50727, V3.0, V3.5.

C:\windows\framework64\ shows 3 versions installed:
V2.0.50727, V3.0, V3.5

If this is not posted in the correct thread, please advise where it should be posted.

My hardware system is basically an Alienware Area-51 ALX configuration with a 2nd GTX275 and a 2nd 1TB hard drive installed, so I don't think "old" or "weak" hardware is the problem.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## FSXlover (Dec 21, 2011)

xabzxjaffx said:


> Hi There
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew if the FSX Deluxe Edition was compitable with Windows Vista as ive tried it with several Computers and half way through loading an Erorr 1301 message comes up and the Intallation is Aborted, and i cant seem to rectify the matter no matter what i try.


i have just installed it on vista but i get a fatal error when i try to play


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

FSXlover said:


> i have just installed it on vista but i get a fatal error when i try to play


It works just fine on Vista; as it was originally designed for Vista! :huh:

However, lack of information makes it *REALLY* hard to determine what could be wrong... :horse:

:whistling:

Happy Holidays! :beerchug:


----------

